# Emergency Brake Adjustment



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have an 06 Pathfinder LE and I think my emergency brakes need adjustment. I have to really step on it to get the EB grip good when I park on my driveway which ascents a bit. It takes about 12 clicks to get a good grip on it. If I don't give it a good grip as soon as I let go off the brakes the transmission locks up and it is hard to shift out from park. What do you guys think? Did you had you EBs adjusted before?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd take 'er back to the dealer for an adjustment if possible. It should lock your wheels after 6-7 clicks.


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> I'd take 'er back to the dealer for an adjustment if possible. It should lock your wheels after 6-7 clicks.


Yes, it should lock my wheels half way down. I do have an appointment today at 11am. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Have they ever worked? You need to use them to adjust them...they have self adjusting tumblers. It may take several applications before they tighten up. It should have been done at the factory.....


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

Calimoxo2 said:


> Have they ever worked? You need to use them to adjust them...they have self adjusting tumblers. It may take several applications before they tighten up. It should have been done at the factory.....



It has been 3 weeks since I bought it. I always use the EB and it is not self adjusting. It takes 12 to 13 clicks to lock the brakes. If I don't push the EB all the way down my transmission locks up when I let go off the foot brake. I had the same issue with my MB and the EB self adjusted within a week of use. I have an appointment with the NIssan dealer at 11am today. I will have them adjust it for good.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Each drum has a self adjusting tumbler that is struck every time the p-brakes are released. It there is the correct amount of space between the shoe and the drum the tumbler will unscrew one click until it meets resistance and will stop adjusting.... 

Either the tumblers are in backards, not lubed, or are just not yet adjusted...My Pathy came with one fog light not plugged in at all..... I guess they didn't check that when it left the factory.....


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

Got back from the dealer. They adjusted the EB and it feels much better now. It feels tight when pushing it down and it goes down only halfway now with 5-6 clicks.


----------

